# Green Line on Samsung tv



## donut53 (Oct 17, 2006)

Just recently I have noticed a thin green line running down the right side of my Samsung 5687 dlp....I get this only on sd channels...I only get this when I am using the hdmi input.... As soon as I switch to the component input the line disappears... Any thoughts what the problem may be....


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a similiar problem when hooking my Samsung up via HD component. Ever since I have hooked the HR20 up with HDMI, the odd lines have disappeared. It has something to do with the TV itself. I have heard this is very common with the Samsung model. I have also heard a lot of people can't even use HDMI with their TV.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

donut53 said:


> Just recently I have noticed a thin green line running down the right side of my Samsung 5687 dlp....I get this only on sd channels...I only get this when I am using the hdmi input.... As soon as I switch to the component input the line disappears... Any thoughts what the problem may be....


I have an HLS5687, and I don't see this via HDMI or component. Please describe what your are seeing in more detail.

Are you watching SD in stretch or pillar mode?

Is the HR2x supplying the pillars, or is the HDTV?

Where is the green line, in the SD frame? or in the pillars? All the way to the very edge of the 16:9 frame?

A picture can go a long way to figuring out what's happening. It could just be a difference in overscan or picture centering between the HDMI and component inputs.


----------



## thepackfan (Aug 25, 2006)

This line appeared on my set after I adjusted the overscan in my service menu. I went back in and stretched the screen just a bit to remove. I would not worry about it just use the other input.


----------



## donut53 (Oct 17, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> I have an HLS5687, and I don't see this via HDMI or component. Please describe what your are seeing in more detail.
> 
> Are you watching SD in stretch or pillar mode?
> 
> ...


I am watching the standard def in the stretch mode.... The line is all the way on the right edge running from the top to the bottom.... The line is probably less than 1/8 inch wide... I will try pillar mode next time I see the line...


----------



## donut53 (Oct 17, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> I have an HLS5687, and I don't see this via HDMI or component. Please describe what your are seeing in more detail.
> 
> Are you watching SD in stretch or pillar mode?
> 
> ...


Also what do you mean by overscan or picture centering... Is this something I can do to eliminate this line...


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a Samsung 5084 plasma, and I will only see this if I have the tv's viewing mode on "Just Scan". When its in 16x9 mode I never see the green line on HD channels and I set the SD channels to stretch on the HR21 and I never see the green line with those two settings in place. That green line is just signal noise at the borders of the picture.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

donut53 said:


> Also what do you mean by overscan or picture centering... Is this something I can do to eliminate this line...


Overscan is the amount of "zoom" that your HDTV is applying to the full frame. Some overscan is good, as it hides the "junk" that you are seeing in the "gutters" of the frame. A good number is something like 4% overscan. 0% overscan modes such as "Just Mode" or some other kind of 1:1 pixel mapping mode can be good for video games or using your TV as a PC monitor, but is usually not optimal for TV viewing. Some TV's have adjustments for overscan or centering (the ability to move the frame up/down or left/right accessible in the user menus. Some TV's (like my Sammy HLS5687) have these settings only available in the service menu.

Going in to the service menu is not something that you should do lightly, as there are things you can do to potentially brick your TV. If you are really interested in exploring this, find the owners thread for your particular model of HDTV over at AVS Forums. In there you will find instructions on how to enter the service menu, and perhaps warnings about what not to do for your particular TV.


----------



## pratttech (Jan 13, 2008)

donut53 said:


> Just recently I have noticed a thin green line running down the right side of my Samsung 5687 dlp....I get this only on sd channels...I only get this when I am using the hdmi input.... As soon as I switch to the component input the line disappears... Any thoughts what the problem may be....


I also have a Samsung and sometimes see things like this, or timing markers, or color bars above, below, or to either side of the picture when I leave my picture set to "Just Scan" If I set my screen to 16x9 or 4x3; it is gone. A lot of the HD content is not true 16x9 though and actually extends the picture quite a bit when "Just Scan"ning.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

pratttech said:


> I also have a Samsung and sometimes see things like this, or timing markers, or color bars above, below, or to either side of the picture when I leave my picture set to "Just Scan" If I set my screen to 16x9 or 4x3; it is gone. A lot of the HD content is not true 16x9 though and actually extends the picture quite a bit when "Just Scan"ning.


Just Scan seems to have less compression artifacts visible, but the occasional green line is just too annoying so I leave it in 16x9 mode and never see a green line.


----------

